

Clojure on Heroku with Noir and Mongo in 10 minutes - ithayer
http://thecomputersarewinning.com/post/clojure-heroku-noir-mongo

======
frio
I wasn't aware that Heroku currently supported anything other than Ruby or
node.js, and after looking through their site I can't see anything about
Clojure or the JVM either. Does it support JVM languages now?

~~~
ibdknox
The Celadon Cedar stack has "undocumented" support for leiningen projects
(Clojure). I'm not sure about anything else though... That being said, a big
selling point of the new architecture is that they should be able to add new
languages/frameworks fairly easily, so maybe we'll see some other JVM
languages show up.

------
mberning
I can assure you that this will take more than 10 minutes. Don't have a heroku
account or the heroku app already? There goes 10 minutes right there. Using a
system slightly different than their system? Add in a few more steps to get
all the prerequisites figured out.

~~~
code_duck
Okay, let's see... I'm starting now, at 2:18.

First: usually don't have wget on a Mac, so used curl to download lein. Have
no idea what happened, got lein: line 110: lein: command not found and a JVM
trace.

Followed the directions on the lein page, which worked out identically but
somehow it worked this time. Now it's 2:23.

I'm still installing the heroku gem... it's 2:27.

Hmm, that went squibby. Think I need to redo it as root. Meanwhile, I signed
up for a heroku account.

See I have to give Heroku my credit card number to install the mongo add-on
(...), okay...

After screwing up the syntax for the configuration file, I now have a working
(?) app. It doesn't seem to do anything though, the /welcome page says
"Welcome to noir-mongo-heroku". Total time, starting from scratch, has been
about 25 minutes if anyone is counting.

Anyhow, I'll figure this out and thanks for getting me started! I've been
wanting to do something lispy and something JVMy for a while, and now I'm all
set.

~~~
elmany
Ok, don't be jerks people. Post intelligently. You have all set up first, then
read and understand what you have to do. >Start the clock >Do the tutorial
>Stop the clock Then and only then show your stats.

